
Touring a county with 'special energy' using a 1939 guidebook - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-45058421
======
DanBC
I didn't know whether to include county in the title, but I left it in.

Here's the wikipedia entry for Somerset:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somerset](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somerset)

~~~
kwhitefoot
> I didn't know whether to include county in the title,

It's central to the story, all the action takes place in and refers
specifically to Somerset.

It was interesting to read (I have close ties with Somerset), thanks for
posting it.

